# YoYo?s and nerites



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

NO,
I had 3 yoyo's with a dozen nerites,
never noticed any problems with them.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think YMMV.

I had 3 small yo-yos with about 6 apples snails (lg grape size), and they were fine for about 4 months. Then I saw loach tail sticking out of a snail shell, then the next thing I knew, I had 6 empty snail shells.


----------



## AquaNerd (Dec 13, 2004)

I have tried to keep all kinds of snails with my one yoyo. 

They are big eaters, my guess is he will eat them!


----------



## pgtanks (Nov 28, 2006)

I am also wondering if yoyo's and nerite are compatible. I have 5 small yoyo's and just purchased 3 zebra nerites and want to put them in the same tank. I'm just worried about the nerites because they only seem to come to town every... well I have never seen them here before, so replacing the nerites is not really an option.


----------



## SheriffBooth (Jan 25, 2008)

If I were wagering, I'd bet the yoyo's will eventually eat the snails - it's one of their favorite foods. If you've got young loaches and grown snails, it may take awhile for the loaches to get big enough to tackle them, but I think they'll have a go at it eventually.


----------



## Batch (May 10, 2007)

> I was wandering if anybody had some experience with keeping YoYo loaches and nerite snails together?


I foolishly tried it once.



> Will the loaches eat the nerites?


Yes. But, if the yo-yos are tiny.... maybe not yet. But when they get bigger - 
loachy escargo. yummy!

My 4-5" long yo-yos have even killed and eaten 3" diameter japanese trap-door
snails 
:icon_neut 

Batch


----------



## justari (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 3 yoyo's in my tank and about 12 nerite snails. my loaches don't bother them.


----------



## oldweasel (Jan 13, 2007)

Found this old thread, and my tank is overrunning with algae and I'd love to get some nerites for algae control. 

My only issue is that I have 3 full-grown yoyo loaches, and don't want to be simply buying a snack for them.

Anyone recently had any positive experiences with yoyos and nerites in the same tank? 

I'm almost to the point of ditching the loaches for the snails if it comes to that!


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

I would look into figuring out what is causing your algae before introducing food for the loaches. I have yoyo's as well and I say it's their territory now, anything they can get their noses into will be food for them eventually. If you do want to still add some snails I would suggest a temporary place for them while the snails do their work.

Good luck.


----------



## Aquatic Garden (Mar 19, 2013)

Bumping an old thread here; I have two fully grown Yoyo loaches and one angelicus loach that's not yet mature. I bought 4 zebra snails yesterday and so far, so good; they've done a great job on cleaning the algae off my rocks in just one night. I'll be watching closely to see what happens and I'll let you know. I had hoped that having larger snails would be OK with the loaches.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I've had a yoyo for two years now, he is fully grown. I also had two mystery snails both about a year old. My yoyo never bothered them. I found them both dead in my filter after seeing a clutch laid. 

I also got a new zebra botia, they only really seem to chow down on the small pea sized bladder, appl, and ram shorn snails I bring home from work. Then again as with everything every fish has a different temperament and different personalities.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not kept all combinations of snails and Loaches. Most of my tanks have Malaysian Trumpet Snails and some have pond snails. I have had some Nerites, and a few Apple Snails over the years. 

IME Yoyos are one of the more determined predators, mine have burrowed through the substrate to find all the MTS, eaten Neon Tetras and I blame them for the death of the Nerites. 

Other Loaches seem to be less predatory, such as...
Angelicas with MTS
Zebras with Endlers and MTS (Though they did eat all the Cherry Shrimp)

Some others are good snail predators. I occasionally bring in snails from the garden (the real Escargots) for my Clown Loaches. There are no pond snails or MTS in their tanks. 

Kuhlies and Sids have such small mouths that I think they can only eat baby pond snails (small, and soft shell). There were adult snails in these tanks, but I almost never saw baby pond snails. Plenty of MTS. 

Dojo (Weather) Loaches are variable. I had one that did just fine with an Apple Snail, and ignored the other snails, too. And other Dojos that would eat pond snails and MTS.


----------



## Aquatic Garden (Mar 19, 2013)

It's the end of Day 3 and out of four snails I bought, one is dead and only the shell remains. The other three are alive and well and doing a great job in cleaning off the algae and gunk off my rocks. Not sure why that one died; maybe he was in the wrong place at the wrong time or maybe he succumbed to the stress of a new water environment.


----------

